# Convict digging a hole



## User (May 31, 2004)

I bought a female stripped convict today to go with my pink male convict, and know he seems to be making a hole in the middle of tank - and these are river rocks I might add. Is he setting up territorial markers are getting ready to bred? he's taking his face and f*cking moving these damn things over to the right side of the tank










- he better finish before I go to bed...


----------



## frankie_knuckles (Apr 27, 2004)

ive seen green terrors dempseys etc do the same they were just settin up there territory


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

seems kinda quick for them to be breeding but then again they are cons :laugh:


----------



## User (May 31, 2004)

Yea I know







- This morning he was setting in the corner being a p*ssy, now hes moving river rocks around and acting all weird. I wonder if hes up to inflicting some damage on some feeders







which I have way to many of, are should I wait until he's finished setting up his turf?


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

convicts like many other cichlids just dig for the hell of it. it does not mean that they are going to breed


----------



## air*force*one (Mar 5, 2004)

some times means there gonna breed but sometimes there bord so they make a hole


----------



## Dan_U.K (Jul 13, 2004)

Convicts are like rabbits all they do is breed : yeeeeeeeeehhhhhaaaaaaaa


----------



## Lonald (Jan 10, 2004)

all my red devil does is dig, when I gravel vac I move it all back and when I'm done he goes strait to work messing it up again :nod:


----------



## Burf (Nov 3, 2003)

Sounds like typical con behaviour to me, you had better get used to it!!!

Its good fun watching them trying to make a stone thats way too heavy for them, they just wont give up!!!


----------



## Little Waffen (Mar 13, 2004)

Dan_U.K said:


> Convicts are like rabbits all they do is breed : yeeeeeeeeehhhhhaaaaaaaa


 I think it's like that with all types of cichlids though. At work there are a few holding females. The one's we have breed like hell. There's always a holding one in the tank. Horny little fish


----------



## rUBY84 (Jan 8, 2004)

cons dig and pretty much destory everything all the time. Mine have dug holes in the gravel everywhere, pulled up plants, im sure they'd move the terra cota pots if they could. As soon as I put the plants back in they pull them out. I've given up my tank looks like hell.


----------



## NaTuReBoYz A_TROX (Jul 28, 2004)

lol...when my con started digging up all the ornaments, i used to move them back to where they went, but now i'm just whatever....most of my plants are floating on the top of the water now


----------



## Furgwa (Sep 23, 2003)

i just put my cons in the tank, and they are right down to the underground filter in the deepest part of the gravel which was probly 5 inches.. and i jsut put them in a week ago. crazzzy


----------

